# Local COOP



## J-Kopf (16. Dezember 2012)

Hey,

bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach guten PC Coop spielen, die man an nur einem PC spielen kann(XBox360 + Tastatur)
Ich habe mit einem Freund alle Lego spiele durchgesuchtet und etwas ähnliches wäre gut...

Google schmeißt mir nur haufenweise Listen mit Spielenamen aus die mir nichts sagen.
Habt ihr persönliche Empfehlungen oder Favoriten???

Lg J


----------



## Volcom (22. Dezember 2012)

Hallo!
Leider gibts kaumnoch lokale Kooptitel ;( aber wenigstens ein paar kann ich dir nennen.

Über Steam findet man Castle Crashers sowie Trine 1 und 2, alles 2d Actiontitel. Pro Spiel ca. 10 Euro, aber im Moment alle etwas reduziert, Trine gibts komplett im Angebot ab und zu mal für 2,50-5 €. Castle Crashers geht mit bis zu 4 Leuten, es ist sehr Actionreich und sehr gut gemacht! Trine kann man mit bis zu 3 Leuten Spielen. Dort habt ihr mehr Rätsel aber auch eine gute Portion Action und eine Menge Spaß!
Dann gäbe es noch Rayman Origins, ein sehr sehr gutes 2d JumpnRun, sehr zu EMpfehlen!
EBenfalls 2d, über Steam für 2,99 zu erhalten - Dead Pixels - jedoch kann ich dazu noch nicht viel sagen. 


Wenn ihr Lust auf Rennspiele habt Blur oder Split/Second. Persönlich hab ich keine Erfahrung mit Blur machen können, weiß aber das es dort einen Koop gibt. Split/Second erinnert an eine Mischung aus Need for Speed und Battlefield :> 
Sehr Actionlastiges Rennspiel bei der man die Umwelt sowie Fahrbahn durch gezielte Explosionen manipulieren kann. Mir und meiner Freundin hat es sehr viel Spaß  gemacht - aber leider ist der Umfang mit rund 15 Splitscreenrennkursen etwas Mager - aber der Preis lässt das verschmerzen. (neu für n 10er)
Bei Dirt 3 hat man ebenfalls einen Splitscreen, jedoch weiß ich nicht ob dieser in jedem Modus unterstützt ist oder man nur ein paar Streckenabschnitte hat - zudem merkt man bei den meisten Fahrten seinen Konkurrenten erst zur Zeitauswertung. 


Ansonsten fällt mir gerade auch nichts ein.

Hat jemand erfahrung mit dem lokalen Hawx2 Koop? Hat Gears of War 1 auf Pc einen Koop?


----------



## J-Kopf (24. Dezember 2012)

Trine hört sich echt gut an! Hab ich aber wohl grade als Angebot verpasst.

Mit Rennspielen hab ichs eher nicht so, trotzdem danke für die Tipps!

Hmmm... Gears of war 1 hab ich doch selber mal gespielt... Hab das mit Sicherheit irgendwo noch rumliegen...


----------



## Birdy84 (24. Dezember 2012)

Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light ist auch ganz spaßig zu zweit. Dungeon Siege 3 lässt sich wunderbar zu zweit Spielen, hat leider fast nichts mit den Vorgängern zu tun. Wenn man die aber sowie so nicht kennt oder nicht mochte, sollte man Teil 3 doch mal probieren. Trine ist mit mehreren Leuten übrigens sehr unterhaltsam.


----------

